# GPS display question



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi all,
I have a Garmin GPSmap76S and it's a nice unit. I really haven't used it much and the little use I have gotten out of it has mostly been on the road not the water. I really need to take the time and go through the tutorial and LEARN how to use this thing correctly but I'm going to want to use it this weekend on the water and I've got a question. I have the lights and waterways CD data loaded for Lake St. Clair. If I'm sitting here at home in Rochester when I turn the unit on the cursor shows up right over my house. But if I scroll over to the east to the area of LSC I can zoom in and get a lot of detail but just can't see the buoys. Sometimes at a 2mile or more scale they will show up but if I zoom in any closer they disappear. I don't know why this would happen. I've been through the manual and it appears that I have all of the settings correct to display buoys and markers and such. I was just wondering if it's got anything to do with the fact that I'm using the unit indoors and have it set to "Use with GPS off". I would think that the data is there and that shouldn't make any difference. I'm just concerned that when I'm out on the water that they won't show up. I guess I'll find out Saturday morning when I get out there. 

Anyone have any ideas as to why this would be happening?

Thanks for any input.

John


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sounds like you may be going in to over zoom. Should state that in small print somewhere on your screen though.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I thought about that Ray but it's not the case. It will show "overzoom" right below the scale display on the bottom of the display. It's just driving me nuts. I put the cursor in an area where I know there are a ton of buoys (mouth of the North Channel) and can't get any of them to show up! It's gotta have something to do with the fact that I'm using it in the "GPS Off" mode. Now at this point I can't get it do display them at all. Something weird is going on. I'll figure it out eventually I'm sure.

Thanks!

John


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

jpollman said:


> It's gotta have something to do with the fact that I'm using it in the "GPS Off" mode.


That would be my first guess. When I first got my eTrex a few years ago I walked around dad's farm to get accustomed to it and how it operated. If you get a chance, I'd recommend the same. Hopefully when you're outside with the GPS on mode, you can narrow down for sure what's going on. Good luck.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks Paul!

With a quick call to ESOX, the problem was solved in about 2 minutes. As soon as I described the problem, he knew exactly how to fix it. The problem was that I had the mapsource data for roads and the lights and waterways running concurrently. It just took a few seconds to open the map setup menu and shut down the mapsource data so that only the lights and waterways map data was running and it works fine.

Well it's 11:30 and I've got to get up at 4:00 to be to the launch by 5:00 so I'd better TRY and get some sleep. I just know I'm gonna be tossing and turning for a couple of hours with visions of toothy critters dancing in my head. :lol::lol:

Night all!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

John, I have the same GPS Map76S, Is the Lights and Waterways CD still $100.? I would like to download that into mine, Is it worth the price?

How much to burn me a copy? LOL:lol: 
Glock


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

glockman55 said:


> John, I have the same GPS Map76S, Is the Lights and Waterways CD still $100.? I would like to download that into mine, Is it worth the price?
> 
> How much to burn me a copy? LOL:lol:
> Glock


Glock,

I think it is still $99 but you may check ebay. I think it's WELL worth the $100 though. It gives you a lot of detail that you just don't get with the basemaps.

John


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Does the Lights and Waterways show water depth contour lines and other details like a paper chart? I Have a Lowrance 335 chartplotter with the Navionics chip which shows great detail. I also have the Garmin 76CS and would like to load something similar for use when in other boats. How detailed is it?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Waterways and lights doesn't give any detail except for buoys, ramps etc.
Garmins Blue Charts for your area will show great detail on contours etc...but don't have any info on the vast majority of inland lakes. Hot spots have some detail inland, but aren't as good on the Great Lakes and connecting waters.


----------

